# Salt Marsh Heron Micro??



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Brown said:


> I read some people's posts about this on the "Salt Marsh Heron 18"" Thread. Does anyone have more info on this skiff? Like length, draft and when it will hit the market?


While I've referred to it as a Micro Heron, it is more of what I'd call mid-micro. The micros from various mfg's are in what I call a 60" class beam, some a bit less some a bit more. This skiff is 68" beam at 16'10". Design goal is to have that micro feel but with a bunch more stability and more deck space. It has the variable radius transom like the 18 also. Probably looking at 30-50hp but with a simple tiller build, you could run it with a 20.

The first production hull is done and is being used for the cockpit and deck plug builds. Tough to say when given that the 18 has taken longer than I wanted, but probably be done in a couple of months.....

Thanks!


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Sounds awesome. Feel free to share teaser pics anytime now.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

May be too early to tell, but will it be a similar price point as the current Heron? Any idea on draft numbers?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

This boat is why I am selling my shadowcast can't wait to see pictures of it and to get on the build list.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Patience gentlemen....it's coming....and it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Backcountry 16 said:


> This boat is why I am selling my shadowcast can't wait to see pictures of it and to get on the build list.


I'd get on the build list now even if you are 50/50 on it. Send that deposit in ASAP because the wait list will get long quick.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> I'd get on the build list now even if you are 50/50 on it. Send that deposit in ASAP because the wait list will get long quick.


I don’t believe there is a build list yet, only list of interested people that Erin will contact when time comes.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> I don’t believe there is a build list yet, only list of interested people that Erin will contact when time comes.


That is true, but you can still put a deposit it down on a 16....and then transfer it to the micro when it is ready.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Put a deposit on a boat without even looking at it, wait, without even knowing what it looks like? No picture, not even a line drawing.

Test ride? We don't need no stinking test ride. 

Thanks, but no.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Fritz said:


> Put a deposit on a boat without even looking at it, wait, without even knowing what it looks like? No picture, not even a line drawing.
> 
> Test ride? We don't need no stinking test ride.
> 
> Thanks, but no.


The deposit is completely refundable, too. For some who have the means, it could be the difference between waiting 3 months and waiting 9 months. That is how fast the build times climb.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I would feel totally comfortable putting down a deposit without seeing or wet testing the boat because I have no doubt they would refund your deposit. That's what good companies should do.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Here we go!
https://instagram.com/p/BgoxqMvANEF/


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I would feel totally comfortable putting down a deposit without seeing or wet testing the boat because I have no doubt they would refund your deposit. That's what good companies should do.


Nothing against Ankona, but everybody knows the Hell’s Bay saga. I can see a $500 deposit via credit card being reasonable to hold your place in line, then 50% when the hull is ready to be laid up.

I do understand how quickly backlogs can build up though. One gleaming review on here could add 3-4 months to it with new orders in a couple days.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Nothing against Ankona, but everybody knows the Hell’s Bay saga. I can see a $500 deposit via credit card being reasonable to hold your place in line, then 50% when the hull is ready to be laid up.


 A lot of builders have NON-Refundable deposits. Not going to call anyone out but Ankona is not one of them. Can you imagine waiting 8 or more months for a skiff and a slightly used one comes up for a steal. That money towards deposit is gone.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Last time I checked it was a 300 dollar totally refundable deposit unless something has changed they're a stand up company.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

That's a slick looking little skiff, Capt Mel must never sleep.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Last time I checked it was a 300 dollar totally refundable deposit unless something has changed they're a stand up company.


Yes that is what it was when I got mine in 2016. I would have no hesitation putting down the $300 even if it wasn't refundable. It's $300 bucks! And it is transferable amongst their different builds.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Last time I checked it was a 300 dollar totally refundable deposit unless something has changed they're a stand up company.


I bought a SC16 last month and this was the process, and they are amazing to work with. 

Really looking forward to seeing the rest of this build.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Early numbers.....3 people in the skiff....it did 30.5 mph at 3/4 throttle with a 40 HP Mercury.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Shadowcast said:


> Early numbers.....3 people in the skiff....it did 30.5 mph at 3/4 throttle with a 40 HP Mercury.


Just curious but why jump up to the 40-60 hp motors? Many in that class share the same block and weight. Seems like a small enough boat for a 30hp.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

DAMNIT. I thought I had sold myself on a Shadowcast, and would just learn to deal with the "instability"
Now this beauty is shown.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> Early numbers.....3 people in the skiff....it did 30.5 mph at 3/4 throttle with a 40 HP Mercury.


That’s not bad. Do you know the expected draft and deadrise yet?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Str8-Six said:


> That’s not bad. Do you know the expected draft and deadrise yet?


Read a 6 degree dead rise, no draft numbers as of yet.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

el9surf said:


> Just curious but why jump up to the 40-60 hp motors? Many in that class share the same block and weight. Seems like a small enough boat for a 30hp.


30 would probably be the ideal target and I would expect WOT in low 30's. We ran the prototype last year down to a 20hp which would work for a light setup. But, given past experience that some folks are going to want to have jumpseat console with livewell, power pole(s), gigawatt sound system so I can see 40hp for that setup. And the arguement will be that a 50 weighs the same so why not 50 max... 

I don't want to post any real draft numbers until a fully built production hull is tested. The skiff in the pic is the 1st production hull and has a fully finished cockpit liner. Baitwell molds and lids are already done so all that's left is the deck mold which is in progress.

What is not shown in the pic is the transom is rounded off and recessed tabs like the Heron 18 so its a great performing super quiet skiff and is the result of a lot of testing and changes. So far I have 16 months in developing this little skiff. So I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel....

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

copperhead said:


> 30 would probably be the ideal target and I would expect WOT in low 30's. We ran the prototype last year down to a 20hp which would work for a light setup. But, given past experience that some folks are going to want to have jumpseat console with livewell, power pole(s), gigawatt sound system so I can see 40hp for that setup. And the arguement will be that a 50 weighs the same so why not 50 max...
> 
> I don't want to post any real draft numbers until a fully built production hull is tested. The skiff in the pic is the 1st production hull and has a fully finished cockpit liner. Baitwell molds and lids are already done so all that's left is the deck mold which is in progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. I always appreciate builders/owners coming on here and answering questions!


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

The final specs on this hull seem pretty close to the original Heron 16 hull. Is the idea to eventually replace the Heron 16 or will they be sold concurrently? Assuming the 68" beam is deck level, it's only two inches narrower than the original hull and 10" longer with more or less the same power requirements.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Tailer said:


> The final specs on this hull seem pretty close to the original Heron 16 hull. Is the idea to eventually replace the Heron 16 or will they be sold concurrently? Assuming the 68" beam is deck level, it's only two inches narrower than the original hull and 10" longer with more or less the same power requirements.


This skiff will be very different from the 16 and will NEVER replace it. The only thing I could see translating to the 16 from the micro and 18, would be the rounded transom and inset tabs....but time will tell. The deck configuration on the micro will be very different from the 16 or 18.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Does anyone know if Ankona/salt marsh still offers carbon fiber hull option?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Str8-Six said:


> Does anyone know if Ankona/salt marsh still offers carbon fiber hull option?


With the Heron 16 Tournament and the Heron 18 the kevlar/carbon/vinylester lamination is standard. As will be with this skiff, it was designed from scratch to use this lam schedule. And no, its not a replacement for the H16 at all. I'd like to expand on the design differences but I just got some KW pink shrimp 10-12 count that I need to clean ... and eat!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Any new pics of the boat?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Bumping for update. Is it being called Advent?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

It is called the Ankona Advent. I got to see some of the stuff they are working on last week, It's going to be a sleek looking skiff!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just sent in my deposit for this boat looking forward to seeing more pics


----------

